# Onkyo PRSC886 firmware



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone have a copy of the current (or recent) firmware for an Onkyo PR-SC886?

I've made a couple calls to Onkyo and they've told me that there aren't any updates and that they don't provide them - unless they're on the web.

I believe that I'm running 1.01 and would like to get 1.04 or 1.05.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What features have been enabled in 1.05 that you would like to have?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

eugovector said:


> What features have been enabled in 1.05 that you would like to have?


Wanted/needed the newer version for Audyssey Pro calibration. 

I think that I've been able to get a copy.

Happy to share if anyone requests it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Just be careful that you don't brick your equipment with incompatible firmware. Good luck.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

eugovector said:


> Just be careful that you don't brick your equipment with incompatible firmware. Good luck.


Thanks. I thought about doing the firmware ages ago but decided to only do it if I had a good reason to -- and now I need to.

I'm not crazy about firmware updates anymore... and unfortunately so many devices have embedded firmware. Even the MyGig in my minivan has firmware. I have yet to brick anything yet...

, I feel like I've upgraded firmware in just about every single device I own at some point or another, short of my microwave and toaster. I had to do a firmware update on a power meter....... heh.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Success! Upgraded DSP and main firmware.

If anyone needs 1.05 firmware and DSP upgrade for an Onkyo PRSC886 (or the Integra equiv) - I'm happy to provide a copy.


----------



## microfast (Mar 11, 2011)

I need a copy of the last firmware too, where can I find it?

Thanks for the help and best regards

Marco


----------



## microfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Thx, already found here:

www.rapidshare.com/#!download|118tg|457600988|Onkyo_876_886_Integra_9.9_Firmware.zip|16036

Marco


----------



## mappy255 (Jun 25, 2011)

hello
the link does not work
I try the firmware for this model
please help


----------



## microfast (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello, just checked now: the rapidshare link for me is still working.

Marco


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

If anyone is looking for the firmware, PM me w/your email address.

I'll try to email it to you - as there isn't a good download site to leave the files on..


----------



## wheelman990 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would like to have the firmware update.

Thx!


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm currently at 1.04 on my SC886. I've found 1.05 but have heard there's a 1.08. Does anyone have that version to share?

Hmm...Zeitgeist, I'd planned to send you a PM but can't find a Private Message button anywhere. I've padded my post numbers but it still hasn't shown up. I'll give it a day or so and try again...


----------



## Mat-ch (Oct 16, 2011)

Harbinger said:


> I'm currently at 1.04 on my SC886. I've found 1.05 but have heard there's a 1.08. Does anyone have that version to share?
> 
> Hmm...Zeitgeist, I'd planned to send you a PM but can't find a Private Message button anywhere. I've padded my post numbers but it still hasn't shown up. I'll give it a day or so and try again...


Hi Zeitgeist,
I'd like to get the Firmware from you. But I also can't find a PM Button.
Hope you read this and can send je the Firmware. 
Thank you.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not aware of a 1.08 for the 886... I believe there is a 1.08 for some other Onkyos.
If someone has 1.08 please let me know! It's murky water as Onkyo isn't very helpful when it comes to firmware. When I called them looking for it, they told me there was no upgrade... and when I left a voicemail for a supervisor I never got a call back. Thus why it's been left largely to the community to provide it.


I do have 1.05 (and 1.04), I've PM'd Mat-cha. Many of them (refurbs at least) shipped with 1.01.


----------



## jamayor (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello.

I have a Onkyo PR-SC886 from Europe. I have checked firmware and I have 1.01 version.

Will be the same PR-SC886 as you have updated with sucess?.

I have downloaded latest firmware from the link and I want to know if it is possible to upgraded DSP and main firmware with only a RS232 cable or also I need a Flashwriter jig cable that I have seen in PDF instructions.

Thanks very much for your help.

Regards.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello, 
I don't know about the European version - and what differences there might be.

For most people, the AVR firmware update is done via RS-232 and the DSP update is done via a burned CD. It can be picky about the CD player (some DVD players work, some don't) -- and it has to be via TOSLINK. No HDMI.

I can't remember if the instructions state it, but the only reason you'd need the flash jig - would be if you have the absolute earliest version that shipped which is pretty rare (I believe).

I upgraded because I wanted to be sure that Audyssey Pro would work -- My recommendation is that unless there is a reason that you need to upgrade -- you don't really gain much. I can't remember if the 886 firmware ever had the DTS bomb or not. I only say this - because if anything goes wrong....... You're stuck with shipping it back to Onkyo for repairs.


----------



## jamayor (Oct 23, 2011)

microfast said:


> I need a copy of the last firmware too, where can I find it?
> 
> Thanks for the help and best regards
> 
> Marco


Marco, can you let me know if you did the update with success?.

I have an spanish PR-SC886 model, so I guess your Onkyo from Italy must be the same model as mine.

Regards,


----------



## jamayor (Oct 23, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> If anyone is looking for the firmware, PM me w/your email address.
> 
> I'll try to email it to you - as there isn't a good download site to leave the files on..


Is there any way to receive an email with the update, because I cant post links or email addresses with less than 5 post and I can not find a PM button?.

Regards,


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2011)

jamayor said:


> Is there any way to receive an email with the update, because I cant post links or email addresses with less than 5 post and I can not find a PM button?.
> 
> Regards,


Go here...
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/21659-post-padding-thread-699.html

Make a couple of junk posts to get your total up. Then you should see the PM button within a few hours.


----------



## jamayor (Oct 23, 2011)

I have checked today the firmware installed on my Onkyo PR-SC886 (bought in Spain) and I have following version:

Main 87 1.01/08801A
DSP 1st: SR9061 08919A
DSP 2nd: SR9062 08605C
DSP 3rd: SR9063 08506A
HDMI: 1.00/08627A
Video: 08703E01293
Net: 1.00

Regards,


----------



## jamayor (Oct 23, 2011)

After updating successfully, I have following version:

Main: 87 1.05/09116A
DSP 1st: SR9061 08919A
DSP 2nd: SR9062 08605C
DSP 3rd: SR9063 08506A
HDMI: 1.00/08627A
Video: 08703E01293
Net: 1.00

Is this last available version?.

Thanks.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 11, 2011)

FWIW, someone over at AVS forum posted that the latest available FW for the 886 is 1.05 (USA version).


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Harbinger said:


> FWIW, someone over at AVS forum posted that the latest available FW for the 886 is 1.05 (USA version).


Cool -thanks!


----------



## loc4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like I dont have the correct number of posts either. I'd like to get the latest FW for the 886 if someone still has it.

Thanks,
-Mark


----------



## Brucest (Sep 2, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Success! Upgraded DSP and main firmware.
> 
> If anyone needs 1.05 firmware and DSP upgrade for an Onkyo PRSC886 (or the Integra equiv) - I'm happy to provide a copy.



Any chance you could still make this available? Rapidshare doesn't have it.


----------



## Brucest (Sep 2, 2012)

Any chance you could still supply that firmware?


----------



## Chris Austria (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

i want to bring that request back to life! :clap:

Any chance to put it online?

regs


----------



## hbortne (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here, but is there anyone who want to share the latest firmware for 886? Thank you very much.:help:


----------



## hbortne (Apr 17, 2013)

please?


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

I have it. PM me.


----------



## hbortne (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you! I need to post a few more post to enable the PM function


----------



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Just go to the Post Padding Thread:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/21659-post-padding-thread-2442.html


----------



## hbortne (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you, how many post do I have to post before I can pm you? I thought that was five?


----------



## hbortne (Apr 17, 2013)

I have pm you, did you get it?


----------



## Rwstickrod (Jun 6, 2018)

Is this conversation still alive. I need firmware too


----------



## Rwstickrod (Jun 6, 2018)

Trying to post here. I need firmware.


----------



## Rwstickrod (Jun 6, 2018)

Last try hello all. I am trying to keep a 886 alive it will lock screen at random points. Could it be the projector I'm using.


----------

